# State Police



## HHHHH (Sep 26, 2009)

Do state police usually show up to court dates for speeding violations?, and is it harder to fight as opposed to an officer?
Thanks.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

NO! NEVER! Why on earth would they want the OT???


----------



## HHHHH (Sep 26, 2009)

I mean fight the ticket, not the officer.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Yah dude it's wicked hadah ta fight a troopah's ticket then some loozah city cop's. Dem troopah's ah waaaay more smatah then dem local yokels. But good duuuuuuuuuuhhhh, wait, what wuz I talkin bout? Luck, good luck.....



(sorry 4 eny mispelens I'm jus a dummmm sit e popo)


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Appeal the ticket and if he doesn't were his hat then the ticket will be thrown out.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

I still can't believe that people will come to a Law enforcement website and ask a dumbass question like this...... The answer is simple.. If you were speeding pay the ticket!


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Unless there is PROOF that you were not speeding consider it a loss. but thanks for trying my kids get to eat this week


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

HHHHH said:


> Do state police usually show up to court dates for speeding violations?, and is it harder to fight as opposed to an officer?
> Thanks.


Im not a Trooper but...go to court I would encourage it, I know that if I have to go to court I get paid a minimum of 4hrs. OT. So you dont have anything to loose, Police Officers benefit from you appealing your ticket.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

am i the only person on earth that has gotten a speeding ticket and just paid the stupid thing because it was MY F UP?!


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

rocksy1826 said:


> am i the only person on earth that has gotten a speeding ticket and just paid the stupid thing because it was MY F UP?!


Probably


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I once did, I think?


----------



## HHHHH (Sep 26, 2009)

I would pay it if it was just a fine, but I'm a Junior Operator, and I don't have $1200 laying around for fines/license reinstatement fees, and my parents will have to change their work hours so they can bring me to school, once my license gets suspended for 3 months.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I only got a few warnings because I told the the guys that stopped me that I was going to be one of them someday. They were really nice about it.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

i've gotten a few warnings. got one real ticket. It was a big fine but I deserved it... so I PAID IT. Nobody takes responsibility for their damn actions anymore. This state really doesn't help it either.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I got a bunch of tickets as a kid but none in the last 15 years.. 
i paid them all and obey the laws as an adult... If i got one now, i'd pay it.. 

and that's not an open ended invitation for anyone to pull me over and give me a ticket!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

HHHHH said:


> I would pay it if it was just a fine, but I'm a Junior Operator, and I don't have $1200 laying around for fines/license reinstatement fees, and my parents will have to change their work hours so they can bring me to school, once my license gets suspended for 3 months.


Kid, you're missing the point. You made the mistake, therefore you accept the consequences. You may not like them? but they're there for a reason. You should've known what they'd be.

I didn't have the money laying around that I paid for my speeding ticket. I worked overtime to earn it. I made the mistake and accepted the consequences for my screw up. Do the same.

Your parents changing their work hours? Take the bus. Get a ride with a friend. Walk.

And you wonder why people question if teenagers are mature enough to handle the responsibility of driving?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey kid your going to drive for the rest of your life. It is overrated. Man up do your punishment and learn from it. Oh ya TAKE THE SCHOOL BUS


----------



## HHHHH (Sep 26, 2009)

I have school of choice and go to school out of town. No school bus for me.


----------

